# It's a whopper!



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

The 1 1/4" skew chisel that I ordered on Monday just arrived and it really is a whopper. Unfortunately we have to go out this afternoon but when we return I'll give it a try.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Now your talking Harry. I have found the larger skews have less viberation and are really steady to use. Most of the problems people have with them is they don't rub the bevel which is key.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> The 1 1/4" skew chisel that I ordered on Monday just arrived and it really is a whopper. Unfortunately we have to go out this afternoon but when we return I'll give it a try.


Have you misplaced it, Harry.

Haven't seen any turnings.........VBG


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I have a Henry Taylor 1 1/4" skew. It is good and resists vibration. However I prefer the oval section skews. They seem less bulky and are easier to manipulate. I do like a skew chisel. I demo with it all the time, taking down squares to rounds and plenty of shaping. Then I let the students have a go. Loads of dig ins and worried kids. They do not realize how much practice it takes, it is more than just pushing a tool into a rotating piece of wood. Similar misundersatanding with routers.


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Nice chisel Harry, hope you get the "most" out of it....I was more interested as to the bit you had in your router table....is it for finger joints?.........AL


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Al Robins said:


> Nice chisel Harry, hope you get the "most" out of it....I was more interested as to the bit you had in your router table....is it for finger joints?.........AL


Al, what's happened to your memory, I'm sure that you saw the photo-shoot of the small box that I made using that bit.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

jw2170 said:


> Have you misplaced it, Harry.
> 
> Haven't seen any turnings.........VBG


You must have missed this James :

Router Forums - View Single Post - My first speedie pen

I have since sharpened it on the Tormek but haven't used the lathe since. I'll make one more box, probably using lock mitre joints then get back to the lathe for a few projects.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

I have an old 3-inch wide slick. I'm wondering how long it would take me to reshape it to a skew, and sharpen it for the lathe?


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Sorry Harry...old timers setting in....will have a trawl later......AL


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Al Robins said:


> Sorry Harry...old timers setting in....will have a trawl later......AL



wot 'e said....


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Hahahaha....thank you James....I'm looking for all the support I can get about now.......AL


----------

